

Show HN: nodechat - freeslugs
https://github.com/jslatts/nodechat

======
yebyen
Quoted from the README:

 __* THIS CODE IS OLD. ANCIENT! DEAD. DECEASED! __*

Maybe you can tell us why you're posting it? The demo link nodechat.no.de
appears dead, possibly HN'ed to death.

